# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  اسئلة واجوبة وشروحات عن الكمبيوتر  والانترنت

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا حابب انو يكون هذا الموضوع شامل في الشروحات والتعريفات والاسئلة والاجوبة عن الكمبيوتر وكل ما يتعلق بالانترنت ...

وياريت انو اي حدا عندو معلومة او شرح معين ما يبخل علينا ..

اتمنى المساعدة من جميع الاعضاء ...


خلينا نبلش .........................
**



ما اعطال التي تعيق عمل السي دي روم (cd- rom drive )  

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و كيف نحل مشاكله ؟؟؟



** تصنيف أعطال الـ CD-ROM

أعطال ميكانيكية.

أعطال  كهربية.

مسببات الأعطال الميكانيكية:

تراكم الأوساخ .

الحاجة  إلى التشحيم أو التزييت.

تآكل الأجزاء الميكانيكية.

تآكل الأجزاء  المطاطية.

الحاجة إلى تنظيف الـ switches.

مسببات الأعطال  الكهربية:

نقص فولت التغذية 12V أو 5V الداخل إلى الـ CD-ROM. وقد ينتج ذلك  من احتراق مقاومة فيوزية.
الحاجة إلى ضبط الـ focus.
الحاجة إلى ضبط شدة شعاع  الليزر laser power.
مشاكل في الـ limit switch.
الحاجة إلى تنظيف الوصلات  الداخلية بين أجزاء الـ CD-ROM المختلفة.
حدوث كسر في موصل أو أكثر داخل الوصلات  المرنة flexible cables.

عادة لا نلجأ لمحاولة ضبط شدة شعاع الليزر laser  power إلا بعد أن نستنفذ جميع المحاولات الأخرى، وذلك لأن محاولة ضبط شدة شعاع  الليزر بدون وجود دليل الخدمة service manual الخاص بالـ CD-ROM وعدم توفر المعدات  المناسبة لإتمام هذه العملية قد يتلف الدايود الضوئي Laser diode المسئول عن توليد  شعاع الليزر.

إذا كان الـ CD-ROM يتعرف على الاسطوانات بصورة ما حتى ولو  كانت خاطئة (مثلا يتعرف على اسطوانة data كما لو كانت اسطوانة صوتية audio)، فإن  هذا يعني أن الليزر يعمل بكفاءة ولا يحتاج إلى ضبط.

إذا كانت عدسة الـ  CD-ROM غير نظيفة فإنها قد تتسبب في عدد من الأعطال، أهمها عدم قدرة الـ CD-ROM على  التعرف على الاسطوانة. ويمكن حل هذه المشكلة بتنظيف العدسة بقطعة من نسيج قطني أو  تغيير وحدة الـ pickup إذا لم يعالج التنظيف المشكلة.

الأعطال الشائعة في  الـ CD-ROM

العطل : الـ CD-ROM لا يعمل برغم توصيل مصدر  تغذية.

الأسباب المحتملة

نقص فولت التغذية 12V أو 5V الداخل إلى الـ  CD-ROM.
توصيل سيئ bad connection في دائرة التغذية.
فيوز محروق أو مقاومة  فيوزية fusable resistor محروقة في دائرة التغذية.
تلف الميكروكنترولر  microcontroller.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : باب الـ CD-ROM لا يفتح ولايغلق.

الأسباب المحتملة

تلف السير  الرابط بين الترس الذي يفتح ويغلق الباب وبين الموتور المتحكم في هذه  العملية.
عدم نظافة الميكانيزم أو تجمد التشحيم.
كسر سن أو مجموعة أسنان من  أحد التروس المسئولة عن فتح وغلق الباب.
تلف الموتور المسئول عن فتح وغلق باب  الـ CD-ROM أو توصيل سيئ bad connection بين هذا الموتور والدوائر الالكترونية  المتحكمة فيه.
تلف زر فتح وغلق الباب.
تلف  الميكروكنترولر.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : باب الـ CD-ROM يفتح ويغلق بصورة عشوائية وتلقائية.

الأسباب  المحتملة

حاجة نقاط توصيل الـ sense switch للتنظيف.
تلف السير الرابط  بين الترس الذي يفتح ويغلق الباب وبين الموتور المتحكم في هذه العملية.
عدم  نظافة الميكانيزم أو تجمد التشحيم.
تلف الموتور المسئول عن فتح وغلق باب الـ  CD-ROM أو توصيل سيئ bad connection بين هذا الموتور والدوائر الالكترونية المتحكمة  فيه.
كسر سن أو مجموعة أسنان من أحد التروس المسئولة عن فتح وغلق الباب.
تلف  الميكروكنترولر  microcontroller.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العطل  : باب الـ CD-ROM لا يفتح ولا يغلق بصورة تامة.

الأسباب المحتملة

تلف  السير الرابط بين الترس الذي يفتح ويغلق الباب وبين الموتور المتحكم في هذه  العملية.
عدم نظافة الميكانيزم أو تجمد التشحيم.
كسر سن أو مجموعة أسنان من  أحد التروس المسئولة عن فتح وغلق الباب.
وجود جسم غريب يعيق مسار  الباب.
اختلال التزامن في الحركة بين  التروس.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : الـ CD-ROM لا يتعرف على الـ CD عند تحميله.

الأسباب  المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف العدسة.
تجمد التشحيم في مسار الموتور المسئول عن  تحريك الـ optical pickup.
اتساخ أو تلف الـ limit switch أو الحساس الضوئي  optical sensor الذي يستشعر وجود الـ CD.
تلف الموتور الذي يدير الـ  CD.
المستوى الرأسي للطاولة التي تحمل الـ CD غير مضبوط.
تلف الكابل المرن  flexible cable الواصل بين بوردة الـ CD-ROM والـ optical  pickup.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : محاولة الـ optical pickup أن يتحرك إلى الداخل متجاوزا موضع بدء قراءة الـ  CD.

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف الـ limit switch، أو الوصلات  التي تربطه ببوردة الـ CD-ROM.
وجود بقايا CD مكسور أو أجسام أخرى غريبة تعيق  تنشيط الـ limit switch.
تلف الـ tracking servo أو حاجته إلى الضبط.
مشكلة  في الميكروكنترولر أو في دوائر التحكم  الأخرى.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : الـ CD يدور في الاتجاه المعاكس، أو يدور بسرعة أعلى من سرعته الطبيعية ولا يتم  التعرف عليه.

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف العدسة.
تلف الـ  tracking servo أو الـ CLV servo، أو حاجة أحدهما أو كليهما للضبط.
تلف قطعة  الكترونية في الـ optical pickup.
مشكلة في الميكروكنترولر أو في دوائر التحكم  الأخرى.
وصلات سيئة bad connections أو تلف الكابل المرن flexible cable الرابط  بين بوردة الـ CD-ROM والـ optical  pickup.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : عملية التعرف على الـ CD تستغرق وقتا أطول من اللازم أو لا تتم.

الأسباب  المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف العدسة.
تلف الـ tracking servo أو الـ CLV servo،  أو حاجة أحدهما أو كليهما للضبط.
مشاكل ميكانيكية في الميكانيزم المسئول عن  تحريك الـ optical pickup.
تلف الموتور المسئول عن تحريك الـ optical pickup، أو  تلف الـ IC المسئول عن إدارة هذا الموتور.
تلف في دوائر التحكم.
تلف الكابل  المرن الرابط بين بوردة الـ CD-ROM والـ optical  pickup.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العطل  : الـ CD-ROM يسخن بصورة غير عادية أثناء عمله.

الأسباب  المحتملة

انسداد الفتحات المسئولة عن تهوية داخل الـ CD-ROM.
وجود قطعة  الكترونية تالفة أو توشك على التلف في دوائر التغذية أو الدوائر المنطقية أو الـ  optical  pickup.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : عملية تشغيل الـ CD تبدأ صحيحة ثم تفقد التزامن timing أو الموضع  position.

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف العدسة.
تلف الـ  tracking servo أو الحاجة إلى ضبطه.
تعليق زر من الأزرار.
تلف الـ IC المسئول  عن إدارة الموتور المسئول عن تحريك الـ optical pickup.
تلف في دوائر  التحكم.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : حدوث تعليق عند موضع معين أثناء تشغيل الـ CD (تظهر واضحة في الاسطوانات الصوتية  audio CDs حيث يحدث تكرار سريع).

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف  العدسة.
اتساخ أو تجمد تشحيم أو تلف الموتور المسئول عن تحريك الـ optical  pickup.
حاجة الـ tracking servo  للضبط.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : حدوث تعليق عند نفس الموضع تقريبا في كل الاسطوانات أثناء  التشغيل.

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تجمد تشحيم أو تلف الموتور  المسئول عن تحريك الـ optical pickup.
حاجة الـ tracking servo للضبط.
مشكلة  في الموتور الذي يدير الـ  CD.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العطل  : مشاكل في عمل الـ CD-ROM عند درجات حرارة منخفضة (كما في الأيام الباردة من فصل  الشتاء).

الأسباب المحتملة

تجمد التشحيم مما يعيق حركة الأجزاء داخل  الـ CD-ROM حتى ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخله.
تكثف بخار الماء على العدسة نتيجة  للتغير في درجة الحرارة.
وصلات سيئة bad connections أو نقاط توصيل متسخة dirty  contacts تتأثر بدرجة  الحرارة.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العطل  : ضوضاء متكررة أثناء دوران الـ CD.

الأسباب المحتملة

اتساخ أو تلف  العدسة.
الموتور الذي يدير الـ CD غير مثبت في مكانه جيدا، أو وجود جسم غريب على  الطاولة التي تحمل الـ CD.
عدم إمساك الـ CD بإحكام.
حاجة الـ tracking servo  أو الـ CLV servo أو كليهما للضبط.
ضعف وحدة الليزر أو تلف قطعة الكترونية أخرى  في الـ optical  pickup.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الطريقة  المثـلى لتنظيف العدسة

إزالة الأتربة التي قد تكون متجمعة على وحدة الـ  optical pickup.

تنظيف السطح العلوي للعدسة باستخدام قطعة نظيفة وجافة من  نسيج قطني.

---------------------------------------------

كيفية  علاج المشكلات الميكانيكية

يتم فحص السير الناقل للحركة بين الموتور المسئول  عن فتح وغلق الباب وبين التروس التي تنفذ هذه العملية بإتباع الخطوات  التالية:

التأكد من أن السير belt مشدود جيدا.

عند شد السير بحيث  يزيد طوله بنسبة 25% ثم تركه يجب أن يعود إلى طوله الطبيعي فورا.

في حالة  تلف السير المسئول عن فتح وغلق الباب يجب تغييره.

يتم تنظيف التروس وتشحيمها  عند الحاجة لذلك باستخدام شحم خفيف light grease يناسب الميكانيزمات الموجودة في  الأجهزة الالكترونية، مثل MolyLube أو Silicone grease.

يمكن تزييت المواتير  باستخدام زيت خفيف مثل زيت المحركات الكهربية أو زيت ماكينة الخياطة، وتتم عملية  التزييت بإسقاط نقطة واحدة فقط من الزيت داخل الموتور.

لا تقم بإضافة الزيوت  والشحوم إلا إذا كنت متأكدا تماما من حاجتك لإضافتها لإصلاح العيب، فمعظم الأجزاء  الميكانيكية يتم تشحيمها وتزييتها أثناء تصنيع الـ CD-ROM بحيث لا تحتاج إلى إضافة  أي زيوت أو شحوم إضافية طوال عمرها الافتراضي.

أضف الزيوت والشحوم بحرص شديد  وبكميات صغيرة جدا لأن زيادة التشحيم والتزييت تؤدي إلى نتائج أسوأ من قلة  التشحيم.

لا تستخدم WD40 نهائيا بغرض التزييت.

لا تقم بإضافة الزيوت  والشحوم على نقاط التلامس الكهربي 
*

----------


## MR.X

*[align=center]ما المقصود SATA ولماذا يستخدم؟ 



ساتا عبارة عن جيل جديد من الاقراص الصلبة, ظهرت هذه الاقراص بين عامي 2002  -2003 

لتختلف عن الاجيال السابقة بشكلها وميكانيكية عملها في نقل المعلومات  مستخدما كابلا 

رفيعا لنقل المعلومات و كابل أخر خاص لنقل الكهرباء. صممت  هذه الاقراص لنقل 

المعلومات بسرعة نظرية 1,5 غيغابت لكل ثانية. اصبح هذا  النوع من الاقراص شائع 

الاستخدام وحلت محل الاقراص العادية نظرا لتفوقه على  الاقراص العادية في سرعتها 

وحداثتها فضلا عن ثمنها المساوي تقريبا لثمن  الاقراص العادية.

يختلف شكل اقراص ساتا عن الاقراص العادية في مكان توصيل  كابل المعلومات وكابل 

الكهرباء فقط.

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/02.jpg[/BIMG]

1- كابل نقل المعلومات

يتميز هذا الكابل بانه رفيع وطوله لايتجاوز 1  متر

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/03.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/04.jpg[/BIMG]

2- كابل الكهرباء

يتميز هذا الكابل برأس رفيع ذو 15 فتحة, حيث يستهلك اقراص  ساتا فولتية اقل من الاقراص العادية

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/05.jpg[/BIMG]

3- مقابس الساتا في لوحة الام

لوحات الام الداعمة لاقراص ساتا تحتوي على هذه  المقابس المبينة صورتها ادناه. تكون لون هذه للنقلبس اسود , برتقالي او احمر اللون  على الغالب .

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/06.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/07.jpg[/BIMG]

[/align]*[align=center]*قسم من لوحات الام تحتوي على فتحتين ساتا وقسم على اربعة فتحات  فما فوق.

بعد ربط قرص ساتا مع لوحة الام نحصل على الصورة التالية:

[BIMG]http://absba8.absba.org/teamwork10/xplover-Sata/09.jpg[/BIMG]
**

*[/align]

----------


## MR.X

*ما الفرق بين الذاكرة RAM والذاكرة ROM ? 


ذاكرة RAM = Random Access Memory
بالعربي ذاكرة الاتصال العشوائي 
هي حلقة  الوصل بين وحده المعالجة المركزيه CPUو وحدات الادخال والاخراج 
وظيفتها  الاساسيه هي حفظ البيانات المدخلة الى الحاسوب بوحدات الادخال من اجل معالجتها  بانتظام وتقوم ايضا باخراج المعلومات على وحدات الاخراج . هزا بشكل مبسط دون التطرق  الى زاكرة كاش ودورها 
نعم تفقد المعلومات والبيانت المخزنة عليها عندما يتم قطع  التيار الكهربائي عنها 

بالنسبه لذاكرة ROM=Read Only Memory
بالعربي ذاكرة القراءة فقط 
باختصار شديد هي معروفة بين الناس ب BIOS= Basic Input  Output System
اي انها مسؤوله عن تشغيل وفحص اجزاء الحاسوب حتى يعمل نظام  التشغيل بعدها بشكل جيد

اي ان الشركة المصنعة تخزن عليها ولا تمحى المعلومات  والاوامر عنها الا بطريقة خاصة ولا تتأثر بانقطاع التيار الكهربائي والسبب وجود  بطاريه على اللوحة الام تزودها بالطاقة 
يمكن تشبيهها بما بعرف ( السلف )  بالسيارة يقوم بتدوير محرك السيارة وبعدما يعمل المحرك ينتهي دوره 




*

----------


## MR.X

*ذاكرة كاش 
Cache  Memory
ما هي وما وظيفتها  ؟

ذاكرة الكاش : و هي عبارة عن ذاكرة صغيرة الحجم و يوجد منها  نوعين :

ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الأول (L1)  

ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الثاني (L2) 


سبب ظهورها:
قبل تصنيع ذاكرة الكاش كان المعالج يأخذ البيانات  من ذاكرة Ram ثم يعيدها إليها بعد عملية المعالجة .

و لكن نتيجة للتطور  الحاصل في برمجيات الحاسوب و التي أصبحت تحتاج إلى سرعة أكبر في نقل البيانات من  ذاكرة الرام إلى المعالج تم ابتكار ما يسمى ذاكرة الكاش لتزيد من سرعة معالجة  البيانات .

كلما كانت ذاكرة الكاش أكبر في الحجم كلما كانت السرعة في معالجة  البيانات أكبر و التالي تزداد سرعة الحاسوب .


مبدأ  العمل :
عند حاجة المعالجة للبيانات يبحث المعالج في ذاكرة الكاش إذا لم  يجدها إنتقل إلى ذاكرة الرام .

مساحتها التخزينية صغيرة جداً تتراوح من  Kb128 و تصل حتى 8Mb و مازال التطور مستمر 
*

----------


## MR.X

*ماذا نقصد بالمعالج ( C.P.U )



المعالج و يسمى بوحدة  المعالجة المركزية و رمزه (CPU) اختصار لثلاثة كلمات و هي :  ( Central Processing Unit ) .

و هو عبارة عن قطعة  إلكترونية صغيرة الحجم يدخل في تركيبها مادة السيليكون و هي العقل المدبر لجهاز  الحاسوب حيثم يتم معالجة البيانات فيها .

و تنقسم لثلاثة أقسام و هي  :

1. وحدة التحكم (Central Unit \ CU) : و هي الوحدة  المسؤولة عن التحكم في كل كبيرة و صغيرة في جهاز الحاسوب (مثل نقل البيانات عمل  القطع مع بعضها البعض ... إلخ .) .

2. وحدة الحساب و المنطق  (Arithmetic & Logic Unit \ ALU) : و هي مسؤولة عن العمليات الحسابية و  المنطقية التي تتم في المعالج .

3. المسجلات  (Registers) : و هي عبارة عن مواقع تخزينية صغيرة جداً .

كلما زادت  سرعة المعالج كلما زادة سرعة و كفاءة الجهاز , و تتراوح سرعاته في الـ(P4) 
ما  بين 1.3GHz إلى 3.6GH .

و هناك الكثير من الشركات المصنعة للمعالج أهمها  شركة إنتل و شركة AMD 

طبعاً كفاءة المعالج لا تظهر إلا مع مجموعة من القطع  ذات الكفاءة العالية فلا يعمل المعالج بكامل قوته إن كانت القط الأخرى في جهاز  الحاسوب ذات كفاءة متدنية
*

----------


## MR.X

*ما هو البيوس ؟؟؟


BIOS
كلمة مختصرة للكلمات باللغة الانجليزية 
Basic Input Output  System
وتعني باللغة العربيه 
نظام الادخال والاخراج الاساسي

عبارة عن  برنامج صغير جدا بالحجم مخزن على دارة متكامله تعرف ب IC تكون مثبته على اللوحة  الام هي ما تعرف بزاكرة روم ROM
لا يمكن التعديل على محتوياتها الا من خلال  خطوات ليست بسهله ودقيقة جدا وتكون من اجل تطوير برنامج البيوس

الوظيفه  الاساسيه للبيوس
تفحص اجزاء ومكونات الحاسوب الماديه قبل تشغيل نظام التشغيل  والتأكد من سلامتها 

له اعدادات خاصة تعرف بين الناس ب
اعدادات الست آب  DEL
يمكن الدخول عليها من خلال الضغط على مفتاح DEL بعد تشغيل الجهاز بلحظات  قليلة 
وزلك من اجل التحكم باعدادات الجهاز
من التحكم بالبووت والاقراص  وغيرها من الاعدادات الخاصة 

الجدير بالزكر انه يمكن وضع كلمة مرور على  اعدادات البيوس
يمكن ازالتها من خلال الاعدادات نفسها او يدويا من خلال ازاله  البطاريه التي على اللوحة الام لوقت قصير وبالتالي تزال كلمة المرور او من خلال  جمبر خاص ع اللوحة الام 
*

----------


## MR.X

*ما هو نظام العد الثنائي BINARY ؟

هو النظام  المستخدم في الحاسبات و هي لغةالحاسبات الرقمية وبواسطتها تتم جميع العمليات  الحسابية وميزات هذا النظام متعددة نذكر أهم الميزات: 

أنه يحتاج فقط إلى  رمزين (1) والرمز (0) للتعبير عن أي عدد 0 

والميزة الثانية هي تعدد الوسائل  الإلكترونية التي يمكن بواسطتها تمثيل لهذا النظام وخاصة أن معظم الأجهزة  الإلكترونية تملك حالتي أستقرار0 

والأمثلة على ذلك هي : الترانسيتورات  -الديودات-الحواكم-المفاتيح إلخ

وبالتالي يمكن إعطاء إحدى الحالات المستقرة  (1) والأخرى (0) وبترتب مناسب لهذه العناصر يمكن تمثيل النظام الثنائي 0 

أن  للعدد الثنائي مراتب مشابه تماما لمراتب العدد العشري وقيمة كل مرتبة ثنائية هي من  مضاعفات العدد (2) الذي يمثل أساس هذا النظام ونعبر عنه بالسلسلة التالية :  

(1,2,4,8,16,32,64,128,00000000) 

أقصى عدد عشري يمكن أن نعبر عنه  بعدد مراتب ثنائية يحسب من المعادلة التالية: 

Nmax=2^n-1 حيث أن n:عدد  المراتب الثنائية 


هذه هي الأعداد من (0) إلى (15) مرتبة على الشكل  التالي: 
0=0000 
1=0001 
2=0010 
3=0011 
4=0100 
5=0101  
6=0110 
7=0111 

*

----------


## MR.X

*ماذا نقصد بـ Bad Sector ؟؟ و كيف يمكن معالجته ؟؟؟

ما هو القطاع التالف Bad  Sector؟
يطرح الكثير من  زوار المنتديات والمواقع المتخصصة تسؤلات حول الباد سكتور أو القطاع التالف من  القرص الصلب ، وباختصار هو جزء تالف فيزيائيا من القرص الصلب بحيث لا يمكن للقرص  الصلب التعامل معه قراءة ونسخا وحذفا ، وحينما تقوم بعمل FORMAT للقرص الصلب فإن  هذه العملية تقوم بتسجيل هذا القطاع من القرص الصلب على أنه تالف BAD مما ينبه نظام  التشغيل لتجاوزه وعدم التعامل معه ، وفي المستقبل إذا أصيب قطاع بتلف فإن القرص  الصلب بحاجة أما لعمل FORMAT وتهيئة جديدة وإما بتوفير برنامج خاص للتخلص من هذه  المشكلة.




كيف اتخلص من مشكلة القطاع التالف إذا وجدتها في  جهازي؟
قبل البدء بهذه  العملية يجب القيام بعمل نسخ احتياطي للبيانات المهمة ، لعل نظام التشغيل يتضرر  بسبب هذه العملية أو تفقد بعض الملفات المهمة ، وللتخلص من هذه القطاعات ستحتاج  للقيام بالتالي:* 
**البحث عن برامج مخصصة للتعامل مع القطاعات  التالفة.عمل Low Level Format بواسطة برنامج تنتجه  الشركة المصنعة للقرص الصلب ، سيخلصك من بعض هذه القطاعات التالفة ثم عمل FORMAT  المعتاد والذي يقوم بحجز هذه القطاعات التالفة ويعلمها حتى يمنع القرص الصلب من  الوصول لها وأحب أن أنبه أن لعملية Low Level Format اسم آخر وهو WRITE  ZEROS.
*
*

----------


## MR.X

*ما الفرق بين الهب HUB و السويتش Switch؟؟؟؟

أولا:- الهب HUB  





A device that connects the cables from computers  and
other devices such as printers in an ethernet local area  network

عبارة عن جهاز يعمل في الطبقة الأولى من OSI Layer وهي الطبقة  الفيزيائية pyasical layer ويقوم بجمع كل نقاط الشبكة من أجهزة حايب وطابعات في  نقطة مركزية واحدة تسمى بالمجمع (HUB).يمكن تشبيه بالضبط مش مجمع توصيلات الكهرباء  (توصيلة الكهرباء

وهو يتعامل مع الداتا كانها موجات كهربائية Signals ولا  يتعامل معها كانها داتا ولا يفهم يعنى ايه IP او اسم جهاز مشترك الكهرباء الذى يوصل  الكهرباء الى الفيديو والتليفزيون والكاسيت مع بعض فهو لا يفهم شيئ ويرسل الداتا  بنظام البرود كاست Broadcat اي انه عندما يريد احد اعضاء الشبكة ان يرسل داتا مهما  كان حجمها فانه يرسلها لجميع الاجهزة وصاحب الداتا هو الى يقبلها فقط.....حيث انا  الداتا ترسل علي الشبكة وتتضمن معلومات عن مرسلها ومستقبلها

ومن مميزاته انه  يعيد تقوية الارسال regenerating the signale ويسمى بالاضافه الى ال hub يسمى  multirepeater وال repeater هو جهاز يستخدم لتقوية الإشارة واعادة ارسالها على  امتداد مسار الكيبل

وبذكر تضخيم الاشارة الهب نوعين النوع الاول اكتف active  والاخر passive الاكتف (( النشط ))وهو الهب الذي يقوي الاشارة وهو يحتاج الى مصدر  طاقة (( power supply )) واما الباسف (( الخامل )) وهو الذي لا يقوم بتقوية الاشارة  وانما يرسلها عبر جميع البورتات كما هو النشط ايضا ولكن لا يحتاج الى طاقة ((  كهرباء )) المهمم الهب بشكل عام يربط اكثر من طرف معا ميزته انه رخيص ويصلح للورك  قروب ومن مشاكله انه عند الارسال في نفس الوقت (( نتكلم عن الميكروسكند طبعا *_* ))  عنده تتصادم وتنلغي وينعاد ارسالها بعد فترة يحددها الكمبيوتر المرسل عشوائيا ومن  عيوب الهب انه ما يدعم ال full duplex الا وهو ميزة الارسال والاستقبال في نفس  الوقت مع تدبيل الباندوث الاصلي قمثلا في الايثرنت 10 يدبله عشرين والفاست ايثر 100  يدبلها 200 وبما انه ما يدعم الفل دبلكس اكيد شغال على ال half-duplex ... (( احسن  اني تعمقت اكثر من اللازم )) ..


عيوب الـ HUB:

الهب يشارك حزمة  الشبكة مع الجميع . اي اذا ارسل كمبيوتر رقم 1 رساله الى كمبيوتر رقم 2 فانه يقوم  بارسال الرساله الى جميع الكمبيوترات المربوطة على هذا الهب او الهبات المجاورة له  وهذا يودي الى بطء الشبكة بشكل كبير لانه لايمكن من حدوث اكثر من نقل واحد .  

لايمكن ربط اكثر من اربعة هبات في نفس الشبكة

الهب لم يعد موجود في  الاسواق


ثانيا: السويتش Switch



Switch
A switch is a network device that  forwards packets.
Switches are more intelligent than hubs in a sense that  they forward packets

يعتبر السويتش هو التطور الطبيعي للـ HUB اذ انه يقوم  بما يقوم به الهب بالاضافة الى حل جميع مشاكل الهب المذكورة أعلاه حيث يقوم السويتش  بعنونة جميع الأجهزة المربوطة بالشبكة حيث يرسل المعلومة فقط للجهاز المعني و ليس  الى الجميع مما يمكن من تخاطب أكثر من كمبيوتر في نفس الوقت و بهذا يحافظ على  السرعة القصوى المتاحة بدون نقصان
و كذلك يزيد من أمن المعلومات بحيث لا يستطيع  رؤية المعلومات سوى الجهاز المعني بالإرسال فقط

و هو ايضا جهاز لتوصيل اكثر  من جهاز لعمل شبكة ولكنة به بايوس وشغال ببرنامج معين وفية ذاكرة للتخزين بس تخزين  ايه؟؟؟؟
تخزين رقم مسلسل كل كارت شبكة راكب على الاجهزة الموصلة بالسويتش MAC  ADDRESS وذا الرقم بيكون مطبوع على الكارت الشبكة الى موجود بالجهاز ولو عايز تعرف  الرقم تبعك تعمل ايه Start> Run > command > Enter راح تلاقى داخل على  الدوس تكتب Ipconfig/all وانتر
راح تلاقى جابلك البيانات هتلاقى فى سادس سطر من  تحت مكتوب Physical Address ومكتوب امامها 6 خانات فيها ارقام على حروف هو دا الرقم  بتاع الكارت

السويتش اول ما بيشتعل وتوصل فية RG بتاع كل جهاز من الاجهزو  الموجوده هو بيعمل مع الجهاز اتصال ويقولة رقم الماك بتاعك كام يقولة طبعا الرقم  على طول ويبدا السويتش بتسجيل كل جهاز موصل على الشبكة عندة فى الجدول.

*  ملحوظة هامة * 
رقم الكارت الى هو رقم الماك استحالة يتكرر فى كارت تانى فى  العالم لنه بيكون مكون من الاتى اول خانتين بيكون مخصص لدولة الى فيها المصنع  والتانى بيكون مسجل للشركة وبعد كدا بيكون التسلسل بتاع الكروت فلا يمكن تكرارة  ابدا مثل رقم ال IP

جهاز أكثر ذكاءً من المجمع ولذلك أن المجمع يستلم  الإشارة ويقوم بإرسالها مع Noise المحتمل وجوده مع الإشارة ولكن switch يقوم  باستلام الاشارة وتمريرها إلى وجهتها الصحيحة مع تقليل درجة nosie.أغلب أنواع  switches تعمل في طبقة ربط البيانات Data Link Layer ولكن البعض منها ذكي لذلك  تحاكي عملها عمل الموجهات وتصنف في طبقة الشبكة Network Layer

ويسمى ايضا  multibridges وهو يدعم ميزة الفل دبلكس وهو يقلل من ازدحام الشبكه مما يزيد  الباندوث 

ومشكلة السوتش انه بطيء في تغطية الشبكة والمامه بكل العناوين  المتصله وايضا فلترة البكت تكلف وقت يزيد ال latency الا وهو تاخير وصول البكت ولكن  هذا التاخير يضمن سلامة البكت ووصولها بحيث انه يتحقق من سلامة البكت وايضا يتأكد  من صولها للوجه (( السمتقبل ))
وهذه العمليات تتم برسائل اعلاميه acknowledage  mesengers بين المرسل والسوتش والسوتش والمستقبل 


Switches توجد بها  خاصية عمل VLANs الشبكات الإفتراضية الخاصة Virtual Private etworks.
والــ  vlan
اللي هي الشبكات التخيليه اللي تستخدمها السوتشات لعمل شبكات تخيليه تعتمد  على الماك ادرس اللي هي VLANs virtual local area networks والهدف من هالشبكات هو  ان يكون فيه multicast اي االارسال لمجموعة من الاشخاص متواجدين في الشبكة وليس  جميع من في الشبكه وتعتمد على الماك ادرس 
وعلى فكره انواع الارسال هي unicast  ارسال لجهة واحده فقط multicast ارسال لاكثر من جهه في ظل وجود جهات اخرى في الشبكة  broadcast الا وهو الارسال للكل 

فروق اخري 

بالرغم من ان الشكل  الخارجي واحد. و المداخل واحدة ومتساوية الا انه أسرع من hup في نقل البيانات لأنه  يقوم بإعطاء سرعته لكل مخرج من المخارج يعني 30 مخرج = كل فتحة سيكون سرعتها 10/100  إذا كان 10/100 
* عند بدء تشغيل السويتش يقوم بعمل جدول يحتوي على عناوين  الأجهزة .. كل جهاز في الشبكة وله عنوان .. فعند إرسال معلومة يقوم بتوصيلها إلى  الجهاز المراد المرسل إليه فقط. 

اهم ميزة هو انه يوزع سرعته على عدد  الفتحات مما يؤدي إلى بطء إرسال البيانات. 

أعطال ال switsh و hup :  

1- توقف مصدر الطاقة عن العمل . 
2- عطل المخارج ( الفتحات ) ... ضع  كابل مكان آخر لتعرف هل هو عطل أم لا ( لذلك الفتحات تكون أكثر من عدد الأحهزة .)  
مواقع توزيع الأجهزة الفرعية مع الجهاز الرئيسي وموقع السويتش 
موقع السويتش  هو المهم في كل مكان يصل جميع الأجهزة به به مسافات متقاربة الطول.. لأن السويتش  أذا كان موقع متوسط خدم جميع الأجهزة بدون أي مشاكل فلا بد أن يكون موقعه  استراتيجي... بحيث يكون طول الكابلات موحدة


*

----------


## MR.X

*ما الفرق بين تقنية Wi-fi و تقنية Wi-Max

تقنية wifi و  wimax


كيف تعمل تقنية الواي فاي (WiFi)؟

تعريف:

الكلمــة  هـي إختصار لـ Wireless Fidelity و تعني الدقة في إرسال و إستقبال الموجات  اللاسلكيـة،. و هي إحدى الطرق المستخدمة في الشبكات التي تربط جهازين أو أكثر  ببعضهما لاسلكيا. و تستعمل أيضا من قبل البعض لتوفير خدمة الدخول إلى شبكة  المعلومات الدولية بأقل تكلفة ممكنة. و في المستقبل المنظور يعتقد بأن هذه التقنية  ستنتشر إلى درجة أنه سيكون بمقدورك الدخول إلى شبكة المعلومات الدولية من أي مكان و  في أي وقت دون الحاجة إلى تمديد أسلاك.

الفوائد:

1- سهلة التركيب و  الإعداد
2- تكلفتها مقبولة نسبيا
3- يمكن لجهاز لاسلكي واحد أن يربط عددا من  أجهزة الحاسوب

المبادئ:

تستعمل الشبكة اللاسلكية موجات الراديو لنقل  البيانات و الإشارات. فهي تعمل تقريبا كالهاتف اللاسلكي أو أجهزة العرض المرئي  (تلفزيون). في الواقع إنها تشبه إلى حد كبير عملية التخاطب عبر جهاز راديو  للإستقبال و الإرسال (جهاز اللاسلكي اليدوي). و هي تعمل كالتالي:

1- يقوم  الجهاز اللاسلكي بترجمة بيانات الحاسوب إلى موجات راديو و من ثم يتم إرسالها عبر  هوائي.
2- يستقبل جهاز التحويل تلك الموجات المرسلة و يفك تشفيرها (يعيد ترجمتها  إلى بيانات خاصة بالحاسوب) و يرسل تلك البينات عبر سلك إلى شبكة المعلومات الدولية.  و طبعا تعمل هذه العملية بالعكس أيضا في حال إستقبال المعلومات من شبكة المعلومات  الدولية.

بإختصار تستطيع الأجهزة المستخدمة في تقنية الواي فاي أن ترسل و  تستقبل موجات الراديو، و يمكنها تحويل الـ 1 و الـ 0 في التقنية الرقمية (الأرقام  التمائلية – الباينري) إلى موجات راديو و بالعكس.

الفرق بين موجات الراديو  العادية وموجات الواي فاي:

1- يتم بث موجات الواي فاي على ترددات تتراوح ما  بين 2.4 و 5 جيجا هرتز، و هي أعلى نسبيا من الترددات التي تستعملها الهواتف  اللاسلكية و الأجهزة المرئية و أجهزة اللاسلكي اليدوية. الترددات العالية هذه تسمح  بحمل بيانات أكثر.

2- تستعمل تقنية الواي فاي المعايير القياسية رقم 802.11  (و هي مجموعة قواعد دولية موحدة للشبكات اللاسلكية) لتوصيل الشبكات بحيث يمكنها نقل  بيانات بسرعة تصل إلى 11 ميغا بيت في الثانية الواحدة بهذه الطريقة. و هناك معايير  أخرى من نفس الفئة يمكنها نقل البيانات بسرعة تصل إلى 54 ميغابيت في الثانية، و في  الطريق هناك معايير أكثر سرعة لإستعمالها في المستقبل.

3- يمكن لموجات الواي  فاي أن تنتقل بسرعة بإستعمال أي موجة راديو ثلاثية ( لها ثلاث ترددات) بحيث أنها  تقفز من تردد إلى آخر و بهذا تقلل من فرص تداخل الموجات و تسمح بإستعمال نفس الوصلة  اللاسلكية لعدد أكبر من الأجهزة في نفس الوقت.


و بشرط وجود وصلة مهايئة  أو كرت لاسلكي في الأجهزة المراد تركيبها في الشبكة، يمكننا توصيل العديد من  الأجهزة بإستعمال محول واحد لتوصيلها جميعا بشبكة المعلومات الدولية. طريقة التوصيل  هذه تعتبر كافية و غير مرئية و يكمن الإعتماد عليها.

تقنية المستقبلwimax)

و تعرف تقنية المستقبل اللاسلكية بإسم واي ماكس WiMax و هي  إختصار للكلمات Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access و معناها التشغيل  التداخلي عن طريق الموجات القصيرة التي تستعمل في تقنية الهاتف النقال عبر العالم.  بمعنى آخر "كما ترك العالم الهواتف الأرضية و استبدلها بتلك الهواتف النقالة، فإن  تقنية الواي ماكس لها نفس التأثير و يمكنها أن تحل محل تقنية الـ DSL المستعملة في  المنازل للدخول إلى شبكة المعلومات الدولية بسرعة. يعني أنه بمجرد تشغيل جهاز  الحاسوب الخاص بك سيتم توصيله آليا بأقرب هوائي لمنظومة الواي ماكس للجهاز لتدخل  عبرها إلى شبكة المعلومات الدولية.


الفرق بين تقنية الواي ماكس و تقنية  الواي فاي:

1- تعمل تقنية الواي ماكس بسرعة أكبر بكثير، و تغطي مساحات و  مسافات أكبر و أطول (الهائي الواحد يغطي مساحة 8000 كيلو متر مربع) ، و تسمح لعدد  أكبر من المستخدمين بإستعمالها، و بهذا ستنعدم مشكلة توصيل الخدمات في المناطق  الريفية أو النائية.

2- إن أسرع خدمة واي فاي يمكنها نقل البيانات بسرعة تصل  إلى 54 ميجابيت في الثانية بينما تقنية الواي ماكس يمكنها نقل البيانات بسرعة 70  ميجابيت في الثانية. و في حال كان عدد المستخدين كبيرا فإن تلك التقنية سيكون  بمقدورها توفير الخدمة لعشرات المحال التجارية و الشكات و مئات المنازل. حيث ستوفر  لهم بالحد الأدنى سرعة نقل بيانات كتلك التي يوفرها المودم الأرضي.

3-  المساحة التي تغطيها تقنية الواي فاي العادية يصل قطرها إلى 60 مترا بينما يبلغ قطر  المساحة التي تغطيها تقنية الواي ماكس 100 كيلومتر. و الفرق هنا يعزى إلى الترددات  المستعملة و قوة أجهزة الإرسال. و بالطبع تعمل المسافة، و طبيعة المكان و المباني  الضخمة و الطقس كعوائق أمام تغطية المساحات المذكورة بالكامل.

4- تعمل تقنية  الواي ماكس بترددات تتراوح ما بين 2 – 11 جيجا هرتز و ما بين 10 – 66 جيجا هرتز  بينما تعمل تقنية الواي فاي بين ترددات تتراوح ما بين و 5 جيجا  هرتز.

*

----------


## MR.X

_ما هي الاوراكل ORCLE ولماذا تستخدم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


_اوراكل ليست لغة برمجة وانما قاعدة بيانات علائقية  Relational Dtata **** ،_

_فهى نظام لإدارة قواعد البيانات العلائقية RDBM و  إدارة_ 

_معلومات العمل المطلوبة من خلال تحويلها إلى قاعدة بيانات _ 

_عملية تفيد في اتخاذ القرارات ومراقبة أداء العمل وتحسين_ 

_الانتاجية  والوصول الى سرعة قصوى فى إنجاز الأعمال ._

_مميزات أوراكل  :-_

_1 - سرية المعلومات ، حيث يتوفر نظام لحماية المعلومات يتفوق من  الناحية البنائية على الأنطمة الأخرى للشركات المنافسة ._

_2 - التعامل مع حجم  كبير من البيانات يصل إلى ملايين من الميغا بايت ._

_3 - الدعم الممتاز الذي  تقدمه الأوراكل للمستخدمين فى جميع أنحاء العالم عن طريق موقعها على الانترنت  ._

_4 - تعد أقوى أداه في مجال التجارة الإلكترونية وذلك بسبب التكامل الكبير  مع لغة الجافا ._

_وتعتمد أوراكل في برمجتها على  :-_

_1 - لغة SQL - Structured Query Lanaguage في البرمجة لقواعد  بيانات اوراكل . و هى لغة استفسار بنائية ._

_واللغة SQL هي لغة تدعمها جميع  لغات البرمجة سواء C او VB او **** وغيرها ,ومن خلالها تستطيع الوصول إلى البيانات  المخزنة وإجراء العمليات عليها ( إضافة – تعديل – حذف ) في جداول تم تصميمها من  خلال احد التطبيقات التي نستخدمها ._

_2 – لغة PL/SQL فى كتابة البرامج والـ  Functions الخاصة فهى لغة الاستفسار الإجرائية مثل ولها قواعد مثل اي لغة أخرى . _ 

_3 – يمكن استدعاء روتينيات Procedures مكتوبة بلغات أخرى مثل **** – C  ._

_أهم أدوات أوراكل Oracle Developer_ 

_- أداة  لإنشاء النماذج Forms ._

_- أداة لإنشاء التقارير Reports ._ 

_- أداة  لإنشاء الرسومات البيانية Graphics ._

_- أداة للبحث فى قواعد البيانات Query  ._

_- أداة لعمل البرمجيات Procedure and  function_

----------


## MR.X

*أسئلة و أجوبة عن ال Ram


لماذا سميت  Random Access Memory (RAM) 
بهذا الإسم و ما معناه؟ 

تسمى هذه الذاكرة  بذاكرة الوصول العشوائي لأنك تستطيع الوصول الى أي خلية ذاكرة مباشرة إن كنت تعرف  الصف و العامود المتقاطعان عند هذه الخلية بغض النظر هل هذه الخلية تقع في أول الصف  أو العامود أو آخره ، و يقابل RAM ذاكرة أخرى تسمى serial access memory (SAM) هذا  النوع من الذاكرة يخزن البيانات على شكل سلسلة من خلايا الذاكرة المتتابعة مثل شريط  الكاسيت مثلا فأنت لا تستطيع الوصول الى معلومة ما مخزنة في آخر الشريط مثلا إلا  بالمرور على البيانات من أول الشريط حتى تصل الى المعلومة المطلوبة ، و هذا النوع  بطيئ جدا بالمفارنة مع الذاكرةRAM 


• مم تتكون RAM و كيف تعمل ؟  

إن رقاقة الذاكرة هي عبارة عن دائرة متكاملة مكونة من ملايين  الترانزيستورات و المكثفات ، الترانزيستور و المكثف يكونان معا خلية الذاكرة و التي  تشكل بت bit واحد من البيانات و البت هو أصغر وحدة ذاكرة و كل 8 بت تشكل بايت Byte  و هو ما يخزن فيه قيمة أي رمز أو رقم، المكثف يحتفظ بقيمة البت من المعلومات و يكون  المحتوى إما صفر أو واحد ، أما الترانزيستور فيعمل كمفتاح للتحكم فإما يقرأ حالة  المكثف أو يقوم بتغييرها . المكثف يعمل كحافظة للإلكترونات ، فلحفظ قيمة واحد في  خلية الذاكرة فيجب ملئ هذه الحافظة بالإلكترونات و لحفظ قيمة صفر يجب إفراغ هذه  الحافظة من الإلكترونات 


• كيف تعمل الذاكرة ROM ؟ 

كما في  الذاكرة الرام فإن الذاكرة الروم تتكون من شبكة من الصفوف و العواميد ، و لكن عند  التقاء الصفوف بالعواميد نجد أن الروم مختلفة كليا عن الرام ، فحيث نجد ترانزيستور  عند نقطة التقاء الصف و العمود في الرام ، نجد بدلا منه ديود diode في الروم و الذي  يقوم بوصل الصف مع العمود إذا كان محتوى الخلية المتقاطعان عندها يساوي 1 ، أما إن  كان المحتوي صفر فبكل بساطة لا يوجد ديود و لا يتصل الصف بالعمود عند خلية التقاطع  ، و بالتالي نرى أن تشكيل رقاقة الذاكرة و تخزين البيانات عليها يتم خلال فترة  التصنيع و يصبح تغيير محتوى الرقاقة مستحيل بعد إتمام التصنيع . 

• ما هي  أنواع الذاكرة الروم ROM ؟ 

يوجد خمس أنواع رئيسية هي : 

1- ROM  

2- PROM 

3- EPROM 

4- EEPROM 

و هناك أمران مشتركان  بين هذه الأنواع : 

1- أن البيانات المخزنة على هذه الرقائق من الذاكرة لا  تضيع عند قطع التيار الكهربائي ( و ليس كما في الذاكرة الرام التي تضيع محتوياتها  عند قطع التيار ) . 

2- أن البيانات المخزنة على هذه الرقائق من الذاكرة إما  أنها لا يمكن تغييرها ، أو أن ذلك ممكن و لكن باستخدام وسائل خاصة ( و ليس كما في  الذاكرة الرام حيث الكتابة عليها بنفس سهولة القراءة) 

• 
• ما هي أنواع  الذاكرة التي تندرج تحت النوع الرئيسي RAM ؟ 

1- DRAM - Dynamic random  access memory وهي تحتوي على خلايا ذاكرة تتكون من زوج من الترانزيستورات و  المكثفات و تحتاج الى إنعاش مستمر لأن الشحنة الكهربائية تتلاشى بعد مقدار ضئيل من  الزمن يقاس بالميللي ثانية 

2- SRAM - Static random access memory تستخدم  من أربع الى ست ترانزيستورات لكل خلية ذاكرة و لا تحتوي على مكثف و لا تحتاج الى  إنعاش مستمر و تستخدم بشكل أساسي لذاكرة الكيش cache 

3- FPM DRAM - Fast  page mode dynamic random access memory وهي النوع الأصلي الذي طور منه النوع الأول  ، وهذا النوع من الذاكرة يبحث بداية عن موقع البت المطلوب من الذاكرة و عندما يحدد  موقعه يقوم بقراءة محتوى هذا البت ، و لا يبدأ بالبت التالي إلا بعد الإنتهاء من  قراءة البت الأول ، وتصل السرعة القصوى لنقل البيانات باستخدام هذا النوع من  الذاكرة الى 176 ميجابايت في الثانية 

4- EDO DRAM - Extended data-out  dynamic random access memory و هذا النوع يباشر بالبحث عن البت التالي بعد تحديد  موقع البت الأول و قبل الشروع بقراءته،وهذا النوع أسرع من النوع الأول ، وتصل  السرعة القصوى لنقل البيانات باستخدام هذا النوع من الذاكرة الى 264 ميجابايت في  الثانية 

5- SDRAM - Synchronous dynamic random access memory يقوم هذا  النوع من الذاكرة بعد تحديد موقع البت المطلوب ، بالوقوف على نفس الصف المحتوي على  ذلك البت ثم يقوم بالبحث عن البت التالي في نفس الصف مفترضا وجوده هناك و تكون نسبة  احتمال أن يجد البت التالي مرتفعة ، و هذا يوفر الوقت و يزيد من سرعة الذاكرة  مقارنة مع النوع السابق ، و هذا هو النوع المنتشر الآن في أجهزة الحاسوب ، وتصل  السرعة القصوى لنقل البيانات باستخدام هذا النوع من الذاكرة الى 528 ميجابايت في  الثانية 

6- RDRAM - Rambus dynamic random access memory هذا النوع من  الذاكرة يستخدم ناقل بيانات سريع جدا يسمى Rambus channel و تصل سرعته الى 800  ميجاهيرتز بالمقارنة مع 100 ميجاهرتز أو 133 في النوع الأحدث قليلا من ناقل  البيانات في نوع الذاكرة السابق 

7- Credit Card Memory و هذا النوع من  الذاكرة هو نفس النوع DRAM و لكنه مخصص للأجهزة المحمولة notebook 

8-  PCMCIA Memory Card وهذا نوع آخر مخصص أيضا للأجهزة المحمولة notebook و هو أيضا من  نوع DRAM 

9- FlashRAM و هو مقدار ضئيل من الذاكرة مخصص لحفظ إعدادات  التلفاز و الفيديو أو إعدادات القرص الصلب في أجهزة الحاسوب 

10- VRAM –  VideoRAM و تسمى أيضا multiport dynamic random access memory (MPDRAM) وهذا النوع  من الذاكرة مخصص لكروت الشاشة و المسرعات ثلاثية الأبعاد ، الإسم multiport جاء من  حقيقة أن هذا النوع من الذاكرة يستخدم نوعين من الذاكرة، الأول RAM و الثاني SAM ،  مقدار الذاكرة يحدد دقة الصورة و عمق الألوان 


• ما هي المعايير و  المقاييس المستخدمة للذاكرة RAM ؟ 

الأنواع الأولى من رقائق الذاكرة التي  كانت تستعمل في أجهزة الحاسوب المكتبية ، كانت تستخدم تشكيلة من الدبابيس pin  configuration تسمى dual inline package (DIP) ، و كانت هذه التشكيلة من الدبابيس  تركب داخل ثقوب أو مقابس على اللوحة الأم للكمبيوتر ،هذه الطريقة كانت مناسبة عندما  كانت أجهزة الحاسب تعمل مع 2 أو أقل من الذاكرة ، و لكن مع تطور أجهزة الحاسب زادت  الحاجة لكميات أكبر من الذاكرة و بالتالي أصبح من الصعب إيجاد مكان لها على اللوحة  الأم ، فكان الحل هو وضع رقائق الذاكرة مع كل متطلباتها على لوحة منفصلة تسمى  printed circuit board (PCB) و هذه اللوحة تركب داخل موصل خاص يسمى memory bank  ويكون على اللوحة الأم ، معظم هذه الرقائق تستخدم تشكيلة من الدبابيس تسمى small  outline J-lead (SOJ) ، و الفرق الأساسي بين هذه التشكيلة من الدبابيس و التشكيلة  السابقة أن التشكيلة السابقة كانت تركب داخل ثقوب على اللوحة الأم بينما التشكيلة  الجديدة تكون على شكل ألواح متعامدة أو مائلة مع اللوحة الأم و تتصل مباشرة مع  موصلات على سطحها. 

إذا نظرت الى هذه الألواح ستجد أرقام مشابهة ل 8x32 أو  4x16 ، هذه الأرقام تمثل عدد رقائق الذاكرة مضروبة بسعة كل رقاقة مقاسة بالميجابت ،  خذ الناتج و اقسمه على 8 لتحصل على السعة الإجمالية للذاكرة على تلك اللوحة مقاسة  بالميجابايت ، فمثلا 4x32 تعني أن هذه اللوحة تحتوي على 4 رقائق سعة كل رقاقة 32  ميجابت الآن نضرب 4 في 32 نحصل على 128 ميجابت ، و حيث أننا نعرف أن البايت يساوي 8  بت نقسم 128 على 8 لنحصل على 16 ميجابايت السعة الإجمالية للذاكرة على اللوحة .  

الأنواع الأولى من ألواح الذاكرة هذه كانت تسمى SIMM اختصار ل single  in-line memory module هذه اللوحة كانت تستخدم 30-pin و كان قياسها 9 سم في 2 سم ،  لتركيب هذه الألواح كان عليك تركيب زوج من هذه الألواح للحصول على السعة الكاملة  المطلوبة فللحصول على 16 ميجابايت كان عليك تركيب زوج من الألواح سعة 8 ميجابايت ،  و السبب في ذلك عائد الى أن سعة ناقل البيانات على اللوحة الأم كان ضعف سعة SIMM  مفرد ، فقد كان ناقل البيانات يستطيع التعامل مع 16 بت في الوقت ذاته بينما كانSIMM  لا يستطيع سوى توفير 8 بت في الوقت نفسه و بالتالي كان عليك تركيب لوحتين سعة 8  ميجابايت للحصول على 16 ميجابايت و لضمان الإستغلال الأمثل للناقل ،بعد فترة من  الزمن توفرت موديلات جديدة من SIMM تستخدم 72-pin و كان قياسها 11سم في 2.5 سم .  





بعد تطور المعالجات كان لزاما تطوير ألواح الذاكرة أيضا ،  فتم إيجاد مقياس جديد لألواح الذاكرة سمي dual in-line memory module (DIMM) و كان  يستخدم 168-pin و كان قياسه 14 سم في 2.5 سم ، و كان سعة اللوحة الواحدة يتراوح بين  8 الى 256 ميجابايت و من الممكن تركيب لوحة مفردة واحدة على اللوحة الأم بدلا من  زوج كما في SIMM . 





الآن ظهر مقياس جديد يسمى Rambus  in-line memory module (RIMM), وهو متوافق في القياس مع DIMM و لكنه يستخدم ناقل  بيانات سريع جدا بالمقارنة مع الناقل في DIMM . 

أجهزة الحاسوب المحمولة على  نوعين أحدها يستخدم نفس أنواع الذاكرة في الأجهزة المكتبية ، و النوع الآخر يستخدم  نوعا خاصا من ألواح الذاكرة يسمى small outline dual in-line memory module  (SODIMM) و قياسها 5 سم في 2.5 سم و تستخدم 144 pins و تتراوح سعتها بين 16  ميجابايت و 256 ميجابايت 


• كم تحتاج من ذاكرة VRAM ؟ 

للمستخدم  العادي يكفيه 8 ميجابايت لتشغيل البرامج المكتبية ، أما إذا كنت تريد عمل أيا من  التالي ، فيلزمك على الأقل 32 ميجابايت : 

1- اللعب بالألعاب الواقعية  ثلاثية الأبعاد 

2- تسجيل و تحرير الفيديو 

3- إنشاء صور ثلاثية  الأبعاد 

4- رسم رسوم معقدة على الأوتوكاد 


• كم من الذاكرة RAM  تحتاج 

طبعا هذا يعتمد عل نظام التشغيل لديك و على البرامج التي تستخدمها ،  و لكن هناك قاعدة أرجو أن ينتبه لها الجميع وهي أن لتطوير جهازك لديك خياران  أساسيان : 

1- تحديث المعالج 

2- زيادة الذاكرة 

في العادة  الخيار الأول يكلف أكثر ، و لكني أضمن لك أن مضاعفتك للذاكرة ستضاعف من أداء جهازك  حتى ولو لم تغير معالجك بينما تطوير المعالج مثلا من بينتيوم 2 الى بينتيوم 3 لا  يزيد من أداء جهازك بأكثر من 10 الى 15 بالمئة و أحيانا أقل من ذلك كما أن ذلك  سيكلفك الكثير من النقود ، أما زيادة الذاكرة من 64 الى 128 ميجابايت مثلا لا يكلفك  أكثر من 16 $ (وفقا للأسعار لدينا في أوكرانيا و هذا يتفاوت من دولة الى أخرى)  

إذا كان لديك نظام التشغيل ويندوز 95/98/مي فأنت تحتاج على الأقل 32  ميجابايت و مع 64 ميجابايت أفضل 

إذا كان لديك نظام التشغيل ويندوز NT/2000  فأنت تحتاج على الأقل 64 ميجابايت و مع 128 ميجابايت أفضل 

إذا كان لديك  نظام التشغيل Linux فتحتاج على الأقل 4 ميجابايت و أنصحك ب 64 ميجابايت إذا كان  عملك جديا و شاقا 

الأرقام السابقة في حالة استخدامك للبرامج المكتبية  العادية ، أما إذا كنت تستخدم برامج التصميم أو المونتاج أو الأوتوكاد أو تشغل  ألعابا تلتهم الذاكرة فلابد لك من زيادة الذاكرة 

• ما هو Read-Only Memory  (ROM

هذا نوع من الذاكرة قابل للقراءة و لا تستطيع الكتابة عليها ، و  البيانات المخزنة عليها يتم تخزينها في مرحلة صنع و تكوين رقاقة الذاكرة ، و هي لا  توجد في أجهزة الحاسوب وحدها بل تجدها أيضا في أغلب الأجهزة الإلكترونية  


• إذا كان من الممكن صناعة الذاكرة الكيش فائقة السرعة فلم لا تكون كل  الرام من نفس النوعية لزيادة السرعة ؟ 

ذلك لأن تصنيع الذاكرة الكيش مكلف  جدا ، فإذا كانت الرام من نفس النوع لأصبح سعرالجهاز غالي جدا ولقل الإقبال عليه  


• ما هي الذاكرة الكيش Cache و ما هو عملها؟ 

كما هو معروف فإن  الغاية من تطوير أجهزة الحاسوب ، هو زيادة سرعة استجابتها للأوامر ، فإذا عرفنا أن  المعالج يحتاج 10 نانوثانية تقريبا للحصول على معلومة ما من الذاكرة الرام ، و هذه  سرعة كبيرة نسبيا و لكننا إذا عرفنا أن المعالج يستطيع التعامل مع البيانات بسرعة 1  نانوثانية عرفنا أن هناك الكثير من الوقت المهدر في انتظار وصول المعلومة من الرام  ، لهذا قام مطورو أجهزة الحاسوب باختراع ذاكرة أصغر في الحجم من الرام و لكن سرعتها  أكبر و سموها الذاكرة كيش المستوى الثاني L2 ثم أضافوا ذاكرة أخرى أصغر حجما و أكثر  سرعة، وضعوها داخل المعالج و سموها ذاكرة كيش مستوى أول L1 ، و هكذا أصبح المعالج  يستلم البيانات المطلوبة من L1 فإذا لم يجدها انتقل الى L2 فإن لم يجدها انتقل الى  الرام و هذا أدى الى زيادة ملحوظة في السرعة . 



• كيفية تركيب ألواح  الذاكرة في جهازك

أولا لتركيب ألواح الذاكرة ، عليك فك براغي الجهاز (في حال  كانت موجودة اصلا) و لكن عليك الإنتباه بخصوص موضوع الضمان فبعض الشركات تلغي  الضمان في حال تم فك البراغي من قبل المستخدم ، على أي حال قبل البدء باي شيئ اعمل  التالي: 

1- اقطع التيار عن جهازك 

2- فك الكيبل الموصل بين جهازك و  مقبس الكهرباء 

3- السطح المعدني الخارجي للجهاز 
عند إمساكك للوحة  الذاكرة تأكد أن تمسكها من الطرف وليس من الأسنان الموصلة ، و عند تركيبها في  المكان المخصص ضعها بشكل مائل ب 45 درجة حتى تتلامس الأسنان مع السطح الموصل ثم  ادفعها الى الأمام بخفة حتى يركب الثقبان على جانبي اللوحة بالطرفين الناتئين من  المكان المخصص للذاكرة ، بعد الإنتهاء من التركيب أغلق الجهاز ووصله بالكهرباء ثم  شغل الجهاز

*

----------


## MR.X

[align=center]*[align=center]**الفرق بين انواع الرامات  

ذاكرة DDR SDRAM 
لتمييز الخارجي للذاكرة من هذا النوع هو بعدد الإبر  الموجودة وهى 184 إبرة. كما تتميز بوجود حز واحد بثلث المسافة بين الإبر.  

هذه الذاكرة تكون بعرض 5.375 بوصة وبارتفاع 1 بوصة تقريبا. الذاكرة هي من  نوع DIMM مما يعنى وجود شرائح الذاكرة من أمام وخلف لوحة الدوائر  المطبوعة


ذاكرة SDRAM 
الشكل الخارجي لهذه الذاكرة مشابه لذاكرة DDR  من ناحية العرض والارتفاع. الفرق يكون بعدد الإبر والتي يبلغ عددها 168 إبرة ووجود  حزين بدل
واحد أحدهما بالمنتصف تماما والأخر بأول ربع من الإبر. هذه الذاكرة  تأتى بشكل DIMM أو SIMM. 

ذاكرة EDO DRAM 
هذه الذاكرة كانت تستخدم مع  الجيل الأخير من معالجات Intel 485 والجيل الأول من معالجات Pentium.عرض الذاكرة هو  4.25 بوصة والارتفاع 1 بوصة تقريبا. عدد الإبر الموجودة عليها هو 72 إبرة وتحتوى  على حز واحد في المنتصف. هذه الذاكرة تأتى بشكل SIMM فقط. 

ذاكرة FPM DRAM  
هذه الذاكرة انقرضت تقريبا من الوجود حالها حال الأجهزة التي كانت تستخدم عليها  وهى المعتمدة على معالجات Intel 386 والجيل الأول من 486
عرض هذه الذاكرة كان  3.5 بوصة والارتفاع يعادل ثلاث أرباع البوصة. الذاكرة تكون بشكل SIMM ولا تحتوى على  أي حز. عدد الإبر الموجودة على الذاكرة يبلغ 30 إبرة
**[/align]*[/align]

----------


## MR.X

[align=center]*[align=center]جميع اسرار واختصارات برنامج الفوتوشوب ^_^



...لتكبير منظور الصوره  اضغط على Ctrl + ولتصغيرها اضغط Crtl - 
لتحديد نص او طبقه قم بالتأشير على  الطبقه من لوحة الطبقات واضغط على Ctrl 
...................

بدل ما تذهب  إلى View ثم Actual Pixe ls لترى الصورة في حجمها الطبيعي أضغط مرتين بالفارة على  العدسة المكبرة Zoom Tool في لوحة الأدوات ( فوتوشوب 5.5 لا أعلم أن كان النسخ  القديمة لها نفس الميزة ) 
وكذلك بدل ما تذهب إلى View ثم fit on screen لترى  الصورة بالكامل على حجم الأطار أضغط مرتين على الكف الأبيض Hand Tool  
.........................
اذا اردت تحديد طبقه وبسرعه فاضغط على Ctrl ثم  اضغط على الطبقه بالماوس 
.........................
تستطيع الوصول إلى أداة  التحريك بواسطة الضغط على زر CTRL في أي أداة وعندما تترك الزر ترجع إلى آخر أداة  كنت تستخدمها وتستطيع أستخدام أداة التحريك بالضغط على مفتاح V  
............


مفاتيح الإختصار Hot Key 
قائمة files 
مفتاح  Ctrl+N فتح ملف جديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+O فتح ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+O فتح باسم  
مفتاح Ctrl+w اقفال ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+S حفظ ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+s حفظ  ملف باسم 
مفتاح Ctrl+Alt+S حفظ نسخة من ملف 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+P اعداد  الصفحة 
مفتاح Ctrl+P طباعة 
قائمة Edit 
مفتاح Ctrl+Z الغاء اخر عملية  
مفتاح Ctrl+X قص 
مفتاح Ctrl+c نسخ 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+C نسخ مجمع  
مفتاح Ctrl+V لصق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+V لصق في الداخل  
...............................
مفتاح Ctrl+T يظهر لك نقاط تحجيم الكائنات  (للتكبير أو التصغير) 
مفتاح Ctrl+U يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان . 
مفتاح  Ctrl+B يظهر لك قائمة تغير الألوان ولكن بدقة تغير كل لون لحدة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+M  يظهر لك وضوح الصور والتحكم فيها 
مفتاح Ctrl+L يغير في درجات نصوع وغمقان  الصورة .. 
مفتاح Ctrl+Y يظهر لك ألوان CYMK على الرسمة . 
مفتاح Ctrl+E  لتطبيق طبقة على الأخرى 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+E لتطبيق جميع الطبقات على بعض.  
مفتاح Ctrl+O لفتح ملف . 
مفتاح Ctrl+N لفتح ملف جديد . 
مفتاح F7 لإظهار  قائمة الطبقات 
مفتاح F5 لإظهار قائمة الريش . 
مفتاح Ctrl+r لإظهار المسطرة  . 
مفتاح Ctrl+Z للتراجع 
أولاً / الأفضليات : تقدم هذه الميزة عشرات الطرق  لتخصيص عمل البرنامج ولتوفير الوقت . فبإمكانك ليس ان تحدد فقط كيف يتم عرض  الصوروقياسها بل أيضاً أي موارد سوف يستخدم البرنامج على جهازك ...بإمكانك الوصول  إلى الأفضليات باختيار الأمر Preferences من القائمة File 
ثانياً / هل تواجه  مشكلة في تطبيق الفلاتر على طبقة نصية ..؟؟ كل ما عليك أن تفعله للخروج من هذه  المشكلة هو تحويل الطبقة من طبقة نصية إلى طبقة رسومية ... ومن ثم يمكنك تطبيق جميع  إمكانيات البرنامج عليه ... لفعل ذلك اختر الامر Render Layer من البند Type في  قائمة Layer 
ثالثاً / بإمكانك ان تحفظ حقوق نشر وتوزيع صورك وذلك عن طريق  استخدام فلتر من فلاتر الفوتوشوب .... ( أي لا يستطيع أحد نسخها ) من على الانترنت  كائناً من كان ..هل تصدق ذلك .... لكي تحفظ حقوق نشر وتوزيع تصميماتك اختر الفلتر  Embed Watermark من Digimarc من القائمة Filter .... لكن للأسف هذه الخدمة ليست  مجانية بل يجب ان تدفع رسماً سنوياً لشركة Digimarc . 
ملاحظة / هناك إصدار صغير  من خدمة Digimarc متوفر مجاناً لكنه يقدم بعض الخيارات فقط .... ربما يمكنك تحميله  من موقع الشركة 

رابعاً / كيف تنشئ صورة شفافية في الفوتوشوب 
ملاحظة /  لجعل الصورة شفافية لابد من حفظها بإمتداد gif وذلك يعني استخدام 256 لون فقط وتسمى  هذه الألوان ( الألوان الآمنة للويب ) ...... ذلك على حساب جودة الصورة 
لجعل  المساحة التي تريدها شفافية اتبع التالي : 
1 / بعد الإنتهاء من التصميم  ....اذهب إلى قائمة image واختر الأمر mode 
2 /من قائمة mode اختر الأمر  indexed color 
3 /سيفتح لك مربح حوار 
4 /في الخيار palette حدد *** ثم اضغط  موافق 
5 /اختر من قائمة file الأمر export ومنه اختر gif89a export 
6  /سيفتح لك مربع حوار حدد من خلاله اللون الذي تريد ان تجعله شفافياً 
7 / إذا  رغبت ان تجعل أكثر من لون شفافياً فما عليك سوى اختيار أداة اختيار الألوان المصحوب  برمز + في مربع الحوار الأخير .. 
خامساً / كيف تحافظ على أكبر قدر ممكن من جودة  الصور الشفافية التي تصمم للويب ...؟؟ 
اتبع الخطوات التالية : 
1 / بعد  الإنتهاء من التصميم ....اذهب إلى قائمة image واختر الأمر mode 
2 / من قائمة  mode اختر الأمر indexed color 
3 / سيفتح لك مربح حوار 
4 / في الخيار  palette حدد *** 
5 / في الخيار Dither حدد Diffusion 
6 / في الخيار Color  Matching حدد Best 
7 / انتق الخيار Preserve Exact Color ثم اضغط موافق 
8 /  اختر من قائمة file الأمر export ومنه اختر gif89a export 
9 / سيفتح لك مربع  حوار حدد من خلاله اللون الذي تريد ان تجعله شفافياً 
10 / إذا رغبت ان تجعل  أكثر من لون شفافياً فما عليك سوى اختيار أداة اختيار الألوان المصحوب برمز + في  مربع الحوار الأخير ..  
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

قائمة View 
مفتاح  ++Ctrl تكبير 
مفتاح -+Ctrl تصغير 
مفتاح Ctrl+0 مناسب للشاشة 
مفتاح  Ctrl+Alt+O النقاط الحالية 
مفتاح Ctrl+H اظهار / اخفاء الحدود 
مفتاح  Ctrl+Shift+H اظهار / اخفاء التخطيطات 
مفتاح Ctrl+R اظهار / اخفاء المساطر  
مفتاح ;+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الدلائل 
مفتاح ;+Ctrl+Shift جذب الى الدلائل  
مفتاح ;+CTRL+Alt تأمين الدلائل 
مفتاح '+Ctrl اظهار / اخفاء الشبكة  
مفتاح '+Ctrl+Shift احياء الشبكة 
قائمة Image/Adjust 
مفتاح Ctrl+L  مستويات 
مفتاح Ctrl+hift+L المستويات التلقائية 
مفتاح Ctrl+M خطوط بيانية  
مفتاح Ctrl+B ميزان الألوان 
مفتاح Ctrl+U صبغة واشباع 
مفتاح  Ctrl+Shift+U الغاء الاشباع 
مفتاح Ctrl+I عكس 
قائمة Layer 
مفتاح Ctrl+G  تجميع مع السابق 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+g ازالة التجميع 
مفتاح Ctrl+E دمج الى  الأسفل 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+e دمج مرئي 
قائمة Se l ect 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+A  تحديد الكل 
مفتاح Ctrl+D الغاء التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D استعادة التحديد  
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+I عكس التحديد 
مفتاح Ctrl+Shift+D حد متدرج
[/align]*[/align]

----------


## MR.X

هاد الموضوع مش علشان تردي او تعلقي ...

يا بتحطي مشاركة مفيدة او بشطب ردك على السريع ...

يلا بسرعة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 

*سؤال: الجهاز يصدر انذارات صوتية عند تشغيل الجهاز ؟


الجواب: هذا يدل علي ان عملية ال Power in Self Test وهي مجموعة من الاجراءات تقوم بفحص اجزاء الجهاز وهي المعالج ( Processor) والذاكرة ( R.A.M )

وكارت الشاشة ( V.g.a) فاذا تمت هذة العملية بنجاح يقوم نظام التشغيل بتولي المهمة بعدد ذلك اما اذا حدث فشل في ذلك فان الجهز يصدر يصدر اصواتا تحذيرية للتنبيه في وجود مشكلة .

ولمعرفة ذلك ينبغي معرفة التالي

1- طول صوت الانذار هل هو صوت واحد طويل ام عدة اصوات قصيرة او اصوات قصيرة متقطعة

2- معرفة نوع البيوس الخاص بالمازر بورد

واشهر الانواع هي ثلاثة ( Aword. Phonenix. AMI ) وهذا ضروري جدا .........

1- نظام البيوس Aword و Phonenix

اشارة صوتية طويلة تعني مشكلة في الذاكرة ( R.A.M)

اشارة صوتية طويلة متبوعة باشارتين صوتيتين قصيرة المشكلة في كارت الشاشة

( V.g.a )

اشارتين صوتيتين صغرتين توصيل كابل الشاشة

اشارة صغيرة متكررة المشكلة في لوحة المفاتيح ( مفتاح نازل الي اسفل .



3- نظام A.M.I

اشارة صوتية واحدة تعني فشل في عملية انعاش الذاكرة

ثلاث اشارات صوتية فشل في الذاكرة الاساسية

اربع اشارات صوتية معا النؤقت لا يعمل

خمس اشارات صوتية معا مشكلة في المعالج

سبع اشارات صوتية معا تعني خطاء في اشارة المعالج

ثماني اشارات صوتية معا تعني فشل في القراءة او الكتابة علي المعالج

ويمكنك الاطلاع علي ذلك من خلال مواقع الانترنت المتخصصة في البيوس

*
*[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكووور ربيع ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور يا ابن خالتي هدووووووء ..

----------


## sasa_jojo13

sokran
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## elgerady

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## anwer hu

thank you very much

----------


## عاشقة الحب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اشرف الضيف

:110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]كيف يمكن  تسريع الكمبيوتر البطيء ؟؟؟



start 

Run 

اكتب 
system.ini 

ابحث عن ....[386enh] 

اضف تحته مباشرة 

LoadLocalHigh=1 
ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1 
page buffer=1000000kbps 
load=1000000kbps 
open=1000000kbps 
download=1000000kbps 
back=1000000kbps 
faxmodemfast=1000000kbps 
view=1000000kbps 

ثم اعادة تشغيل 
[/align]*

----------

